# All Star Race at LenJet



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The HOCOC TransAm class is for SS T-Jets with TransAm style bodies. The rules for that class can be found on the HOCOC Weebly website, they are the same as ECHORR SS T-Jet rules, except that Dash cars with 16 ohm 2 lamination armatures are also allowed. The race will be on the Champion track and some loaner cars will be available.


----------

